# 10 steps on how I get cash Tips, almost all the time!



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
#1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
#2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
#3 I let the pax know that there is an Android-iPhone charger for their convenience.
#4 I let pax know that they can play any music they would like using their phone via the usb cable.
#5 I ask pax if they have a preferred route until the navigation commences.
#6 I drive faster than the speed limit and pax likes this.
#7 I ask pax if the temperature is okay and adjust the temperature to pax liking.
#8 I answer all of pax questions as politely as I can, because God knows that pax love to ask questions.
#9 I make sure to follow all pax commands, including going through drive-thrus and stopping at stores.
#10 I act sincere when pax is telling stories, and I ask questions to keep pax talking, pax love drivers who show interest in their stories.

Also, I should add this, *NEVER* start a trip until pax is in the car no matter how long you have waited for pax. When pax gets into car, politely tell pax that you are going to start the trip, this makes pax happy that you are not charging them for the wait. Pax loves this, and guarantees a way better chance of getting a tip!

Also, it has been suggested by our fellow member kc ub'ing! to be entertaining, and that having an outgoing attitude, this adds general significance to the overall rider experience. By adding a personable, amusing and humorous touch, you can heighten the rider's enjoyment! An enjoyable ride = more tips!

Most of my drivers say I am the best Uber they have had, some drivers call me the "next level" uber driver.
The secret is, these ten steps. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Good suggestions, but I would not recommend speeding-their trip will take much longer when you get pulled over! Most cops will pull over beginning at 7-10 over limit.

I've only taken a few trips, I offer water, Etc., but haven't seen even one tip. But then, all but one of my trips have been very short.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks but I will not kiss ace for tips. Keep doing this humilation for tips


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Using Michael's 10 Step Mastermind Method, I now earn an additional $10 a week in tips.

I'm not going to get into the details too much in this first post, but I want to give you the 'bigger picture'.

By now, you should be starting to feel excited!


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

Such a long litany letting pax know all that could be annoying to some. I do not need the driver giving me permission to tell him if I feel cold or hot.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Tonight: I went online for 1 hour and picked up 3 fares. First fare gave me a $4 tip!! Third fare promised me a 5 star rating! Proof is in the pudding! WOOHOO!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Michael, I'm in complete agreement with several of your suggestions. One glaring omission to me is: be entertaining! 

I score pretty heavy with tips and I believe the main reason is my ebullient personality. I'm very outgoing and like to make folks laugh. I have plenty of amusing anecdotes and I don't mind sharing. Several riders have commented on how personable I am. Just KC being KC. 

I believe in general, extroverts will have much more success in the rideshare biz than introverts. Just my not so humble opinion of course.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Michael, I'm in complete agreement with several of your suggestions. One glaring omission to me is: be entertaining!
> 
> I score pretty heavy with tips and I believe the main reason is my ebullient personality. I'm very outgoing and like to make folks laugh. I have plenty of amusing anecdotes and I don't mind sharing. Several riders have commented on how personable I am. Just KC being KC.
> 
> I believe in general, extroverts will have much more success in the rideshare biz than introverts. Just my not so humble opinion of course.


Hey! right on! I just edited the post and added your great suggestion which is absolutely true!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Michael, I'm in complete agreement with several of your suggestions. One glaring omission to me is: be entertaining!
> 
> I score pretty heavy with tips and I believe the main reason is my ebullient personality. I'm very outgoing and like to make folks laugh. I have plenty of amusing anecdotes and I don't mind sharing. Several riders have commented on how personable I am. Just KC being KC.
> 
> I believe in general, extroverts will have much more success in the rideshare biz than introverts. Just my not so humble opinion of course.


Yeah I'm a customer as well as a driver, I've been in the car dealing with torturous drivers like you, do me and other passengers a favor just stfu and drive the car.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I just drive old people around. They have cash & tip frequently.

Conservative talk radio & Espn are my go to radio stations.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


# 11 Offer Foot massage and Back rubs
# 12 Let Pax know that the .85 cents / mile they're paying converts to a lot of money in some Third World Countries
# 13 Let Pax know that their cheap beer order gets them a Dom Perignon on the Uber Platform

Keep it up buddy! You're making all the real drivers look bad.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah I'm a customer as well as a driver, I've been in the car dealing with torturous drivers like, do me a favor just stfu and drive the car.


What's your tip sitch Mr. Warmth? How many hugs have you received from female riders after trips? Do male pax offer their hand for a friendly shake? How many of your riders ask you for a card at trips end; in hope of having your services again? Ever garner a chuckle from a stranger in your backseat? These happen to me all the time and I'm pretty happy with the tips I get. Secret is, I'd be just as happy without them!

This is the second thread you've denigrated me in. Funnily enough, similar topics! Sorry I'm having more success doing me than you are doing you! You seem bitter and unhappy. Perhaps your riders sense your sullenness and return it in kind. Might wanna take a swim in Lake You and work some stuff out.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What's your tip sitch Mr. Warmth? How many hugs have you received from female riders after trips? Do male pax offer their hand for a friendly shake? How many of your riders ask you for a card at trips end; in hope of having your services again? Ever garner a chuckle from a stranger in your backseat? These happen to me all the time and I'm pretty happy with the tips I get. Secret is, I'd be just as happy without them!
> 
> This is the second thread you've denigrated me in. Funnily enough, similar topics! Sorry I'm having more success doing me than you are doing you! You seem bitter and unhappy. Perhaps your riders sense your sullenness and return it in kind. Might wanna take a swim in Lake You and work some stuff out.


It's actually possible to be a good driver without being a clown, are acting like you're Cedric the Entertainer, i do engage my customers in their conversation,

If passenger is not already outside waiting for the car, I usually stand by my door and I greet client holder by name,

I do not have to offer candy, gum, mints, lotion, hand sanitizer, iPhone charger, Android charger, because these things are already hanging in the back of the seat,

After I greet the passenger by name, I confirm their address and I asked if they prefer the windows up or down and if they would like air conditioning, and then I asked how is there day or night, after that I am done with the conversation, I guess stfu and drive, unless they wish to engage me in their conversation,

there is a thread on this site where I posted all my comments, believe me I am liked and appreciated by most passengers,

You can actually be a great driver without being obnoxious, just be a good driver, Drive slightly faster than the speed limit, Drive aggressively but without being Reckless, if it looks like there's heavy traffic ask passenger if they prefer a different route,

The often most negative comment I get about other drivers is that you drive too damn slow like you're scared to drive a car,

Most passengers just want peace and quiet and a good driver, especially in the morning, keep your political views, your religious views and your stupid jokes to yourself..

Only things political in my 11 years of driving taxi I've ever discussed at length is Hillary having her own email server, because I am a tech person and I have run my own email server, this thing with Hillary and her emails is no joke.
----------------------------------------------
*
My favorite part of the video is when he asks her what is she doing today, you know it's really none of your damn business what she's doing today, Just stfu and drive..*


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


I agree completely with #1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 and 10 and most of those just come down to be nice and friendly, although I'd ask you also have to know when they just want a quiet ride in which case I just shut up after saying hello and asking how they're doing. I vehemently disagree with #2 and #9. Offering any expendables is not cost effective at the current rates, I find that offering the charging cables and aux is more than enough to keep them happy. I hate #9 because quite simply we don't get paid to wait, we get paid to drive. Waiting at $6 an hour is simply not worth it. I'll wait 5 minutes for nice passengers but after that they'll have to call another car.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Painfreepc, you just don't it! If I were a boorish clown forcing my personality on pax, I wouldn't have a 4.9 rating and certainly wouldn't be receiving tips on the reg. Sure some pax aren't into the kc show. I pick up on it and hush right up. Some pax tip for quiet too!

The reason you're not getting tips is; you've created an adversarial relationship with your pax. Your own words above prove it and its very telling when you say:
"engage me in their conversation"
"engage my customers in their conversation"
If you're truly personable, sharing, friendly and happy to be with pax, your sense would be 'our' not 'their'.

Being personable, sharing, friendly and happy to be with pax, is what I consider being entertaining. It sets you apart from other drivers. You don't have to be a clown. Be a human being and relate! Tips will come! Now tell me, "STFU" or "GFYS" again.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Painfreepc, you just don't it! If I were a boorish clown forcing my personality on pax, I wouldn't have a 4.9 rating and certainly wouldn't be receiving tips on the reg. Sure some pax aren't into the kc show. I pick up on it and hush right up. Some pax tip for quiet too!
> 
> The reason you're not getting tips is; you've created an adversarial relationship with your pax. Your own words above prove it and its very telling when you say:
> "engage me in their conversation"
> ...


This trend or any other trend on this forum when did I ever say I don't get tips, your comment shows just how full of yourself you are,

I I actually use the recess in my eye glass console overhead to line it with bills the passengers give me for my tips, this actually becomes part of the conversation in my car when they ask why the dollars are in the console I tell them they are the tips of my passenger and that starts the whole conversation about tips and usually they leave a few dollars..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FARIS said:


> Thanks but I will not kiss ace for tips. Keep doing this humilation for tips


The OP could be a kiss butt instructor, shameful. Before the car moves, he's spending 5min asking the entitled pax if they need conviences.

Plus he said he gets cash tips on almost every ride, completely faslse. Most pax don't even carry cash, let alone tips. He may fool some newbies, but not This seasoned Uber driver here


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> The OP could be a kiss butt instructor, shameful. Before the car moves, he's spending 5min asking the entitled pax if they need conviences.
> 
> Plus he said he gets cash tips on almost every ride, completely faslse. Most pax don't even carry cash, let alone tips. He may fool some newbies, but not This seasoned Uber driver here


Everytime I'm in a crowded pickup location like North Hollywood or Santa Monica for example, I never failed to see some uber or Lyft driver with passengers already in car still sitting there for 1 or 2 minutes, while I'm waiting for my passengers to come to my car,

what in God's name are you drivers doing for one or two minutes with your passengers in your car, what are you doing..


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> The OP could be a kiss butt instructor, shameful. Before the car moves, he's spending 5min asking the entitled pax if they need conviences.
> 
> Plus he said he gets cash tips on almost every ride, completely faslse. Most pax don't even carry cash, let alone tips. He may fool some newbies, but not This seasoned Uber driver here


Hi, whether you agree or disagree, your opinions are more than welcome on my threads my friend, thanks for posting your thoughts.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Personally you have to read the passenger. Some want to talk, some don't want to be bothered. When a driver goes over board trying to get a good rating I consider it just as annoying as a driver who ignores you. 

The key to cash tips is who you are driving. I usually get cash tips from tourist and older folks. Let's be real millenials aren't giving cash tips just because you plugged in their phone.


----------



## EETWiz (Aug 24, 2016)

New to Uber & this forum. Does every thread start out friendly only to turn into a argument. I thought this forum was for sharing & support.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

EETWiz said:


> New to Uber & this forum. Does every thread start out friendly only to turn into a argument. I thought this forum was for sharing & support.


I am one of those people when they're a pink elephant in the room, I'm usually the only one that points it out.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

EETWiz said:


> New to Uber & this forum. Does every thread start out friendly only to turn into a argument. I thought this forum was for sharing & support.


Many, just like this thread, start out as total BS. Then being called on it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

More Cowbell said:


> Many, just like this thread, start out as total BS. Then being called on it.


And this thread has one of the biggest pink elephants I ever did see.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

EETWiz said:


> New to Uber & this forum. Does every thread start out friendly only to turn into a argument. I thought this forum was for sharing & support.


'Pink elephant' here! Sorry for my part in the ugliness of this thread. There are quite a few kind, supportive and helpful posters in this forum. I enjoy posting and reading here! But be forewarned, there are an abundance of bitter, cynical, haters who take pleasure in disparaging any poster who has the afrontry to enjoy doing rideshare and claim a modicum of success at it.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey gang, all thoughts are welcome on my thread without prejudice , with that being said, I am only stating what works for me. I have no reason to fabricate the truth. When I used my ten step method I seen a dramatic increase in tips, and as I stated, I started doing these things last Friday and every driver last Friday gave me tips, except for one. Then I drove again yesterday and picked up 3 fares and again Got a tip because of the method I used.
Good luck and God bless!


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


How about eliminate steps 1-10 and put up a tip sign. I've done that and made $100s in a few weeks in tips. Wording is key. You don't want to come on to strong. I live in MA where a lawsuit against uber resulted in us being able to put up tip signs.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> 'Pink elephant' here! Sorry for my part in the ugliness of this thread. There are quite a few kind, supportive and helpful posters in this forum. I enjoy posting and reading here! But be forewarned, there are an abundance of bitter, cynical, haters who take pleasure in disparaging any poster who has the afrontry to enjoy doing rideshare and claim a modicum of success at it.


I am not bitter nor am i a hater I was a bandit taxi driver for about 3 years,
Shipping clerk for eight years, then became a real taxi driver for 11 years and now I've been doing tnc for 2 years,
That's 24 years dealing with the public, I think in twenty-four years I've learned how to read people, how to talk to people and how to make people happy and give great service,

So I do not dislike dealing with the public, I actually do love talking to people, but I am not going to force a conversation or put on some type of show,

My name is not Cedric the Entertainer, I am a transportation driver, my job is to get you from point A to point B safely,

When I drove corporate accounts for the major taxi companies in San Bernardino and Riverside, I was one of their most requested drivers, a few times I was given VIP Veteran Administration clients, that some of the other drivers did not want to deal with,

you know what I never had a problem with any of these so-called problem clients,

I remember one morning in particular I was given a female Veteran Administration client who did not like to ride in a taxi, she wanted a black car even if it was a Black Crown Vic, she did not want a Taxi,

One morning there were no black cars available and her appointment could not be rescheduled so they gave her to me,

At that time I had one of the best looking taxis in the fleet he was hesitant at first but after talking to me at the door for about 5 minutes,

She finally agreed to come out and look at my car l, when she saw my car she was happy to go and she was happy with me, no problem and yes we actually talked almost all the way there, so yes I do talk to people, but as I said I'm not going to put on a show for every single person that gets in the car










so when I say you don't need to be a clown are put on a social performance to give good service I know what the hell I'm talking about,

But when you do tnc full time 8 to 12 hours a day sometimes longer hours on the weekend, it gets a little God damn fatiguing to put on a show every time somebody gets in the car,

If you only do tnc part-time, by all means follow the 10 step program and put on a show, knock yourself out.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i hope you've got a lot of water in the car for yourself, after asking all those questions every, single time you must be quite parched.


----------



## social_lubericant (Aug 15, 2016)

john1975 said:


> How about eliminate steps 1-10 and put up a tip sign. I've done that and made $100s in a few weeks in tips. Wording is key. You don't want to come on to strong. I live in MA where a lawsuit against uber resulted in us being able to put up tip signs.


What does your sign say?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


I just accidentally cancel the trip and say the system is not working do you have cash


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

phuseche said:


> Such a long litany letting pax know all that could be annoying to some. I do not need the driver giving me permission to tell him if I feel cold or hot.


Yeah. As a pax I'd be thinking "Dude, just STFU and drive!" LOL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael2017 said:


> Hey gang, all thoughts are welcome on my thread without prejudice , with that being said, I am only stating what works for me. I have no reason to fabricate the truth. When I used my ten step method I seen a dramatic increase in tips, and as I stated, I started doing these things last Friday and every driver last Friday gave me tips, except for one. Then I drove again yesterday and picked up 3 fares and again Got a tip because of the method I used.
> Good luck and God bless!


So your statistics are based on 2 days?


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Hey gang, all thoughts are welcome on my thread without prejudice , with that being said, I am only stating what works for me. I have no reason to fabricate the truth. When I used my ten step method I seen a dramatic increase in tips, and as I stated, I started doing these things last Friday and every driver last Friday gave me tips, except for one. Then I drove again yesterday and picked up 3 fares and again Got a tip because of the method I used.
> Good luck and God bless!


There _is_ no secret method for getting tips. If anything, and for whatever reason, it seems to be regional rather than anything else, and that holds true for ratings also. I've been driving in Boston all summer and I got much more in tips when I drove part time 35 miles north of the city than I ever did driving in Boston, even though my rating has gone from a 4.82 to 4.91. In the 600+ trips I've done in Boston so far, I've probably only been tipped 4 or 5 times. People in Boston just don't tip Uber drivers. Period. No matter what you do.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> <snip>
> I remember one morning in particular I was given a female Veteran Administration client who did not like to ride in a taxi, she wanted a black car even if it was a Black Crown Vic, she did not want a Taxi,
> 
> One morning there were no black cars available and her appointment could not be rescheduled so they gave her to me,
> ...


This is what your VA spends YOUR money on when Vets are dieing while in queue to get an appointment to see a doctor. Disgusting.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> This is what your VA spends YOUR money on when Vets are dieing while in queue to get an appointment to see a doctor. Disgusting.


I did hundreds of VA trips, maybe even total over a thousand,
I don't know why the VA Hospital pays nearly full taxi fare for these trips and I am not talking about short trips either, I'm talking about trips from Hemet California to Long Beach California, from the Salton Sea to the VA hospital in Wilshire, from Victorville California to the VA hospital in San Diego,
From Ridgecrest California to the VA hospital in Loma Linda California,

That's One account, you don't want to know what type of trips i did for the ADA.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

99% of the time pax don't give a hoot about mints, gum, water, phone chargers or aux cords. To receive stellar ratings and earn the occasional tip, arrive as fast as possible in a clean and well maintained car, provide a friendly greeting so pax knows you're cool, confirm destination and then drive quickly and accurately to their destination using the nav. Some pax like to talk and most do not so be sensitive to that fact. Everything else is a nuisance and a waste of time. The longer you drive the more you will come to understand this.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

It's all about reading the customer. There are no 10 rules that work for every customer.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Why are drivers rating you?


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

I am starting to think the OP is a troll disguised as Ned Flanders.
Hey OP, take your "10 step" BS somewhere else!


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Why don't you just skip all that nonsense and offer the pax a BJ?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


You need to stop spoiling these creatures. I get the fact you're new to uber so it's understandable why you're all positive about driving, but your riders will treat you like a servant if you let them.

They're already spoiled and getting the cheapest chauffeur in the world. You may be getting a few tips, but you're basically just getting reimbursed for the bottled water and candy you spent out of your own pocket.

You can do what you want, but it's sickening to know there are drivers that treat their riders like royalty for pennies.

I remember my first week of driving. I put a couple of waters in the car. All it took was one punk to complain that the water wasn't cold for me to cut out the freebies.

I'll be curious to see how you feel in about 2 months. I'm not knocking you or anything. I just can't kiss butt for an imaginary star or a cash tip. A tip that should be given for a clean and safe ride, not free drinks at my expense.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

OP, they are giving you tips because they are embarrassed for you and know you are pathetic! I had a driver one time that did about half of what you said and I was ready to get out. 

Stop ruining it for all the other drivers and just drive the pax to where they want to go, they don't want to talk to you anyways.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Tonight: I went online for 1 hour and picked up 3 fares. First fare gave me a $4 tip!! Third fare promised me a 5 star rating! Proof is in the pudding! WOOHOO!


Well, not to be that guy but...

One out of 3 is 33.33% or one third. 
Most would be more more than half , 50%

33 <50

5☆ is not a tip.

I get between 20-50% tips on any given week. Sat night I got tips from 16 out of 20 and one trip was a 50 mile 1.8 surge, they requested surge because they had no cash to tip, so I could claim 17 out of 20. Definitely an anomaly but I consider my tip totals pretty good. Of those 20 trips, I got a $20 and 2 $10 and I think 4 $5 tips... the rest where 2-4. Looked like I pulled a shift at a strip club.

I do not, have not ever, and will not ever offer candy or drinks. Ill let a rider plug their cord in no problem, mine is for me. 
If they ask, I'll change the radio if the ask, no problem, but I'll be damned if I'm going to give shit away.

I do enjoy talking with most of my riders, I like to have some fun with them.. but that it. No frills fare = no frills rides.

To be fair, I've had weeks with less than 10% of the rider tipping too. A lot of it has to do with dumb luck. I believe a tipper will tip, even mediocre service. Sure you can probably get a bigger tip but.. a non tipper isn't going to tip, regardless. A very small percentage of people who do not tip usually will if service is that good.

I'm not knocking your approach, if it works, great. I just happen to think it's mostly in vein...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Painfreepc, you just don't it! If I were a boorish clown forcing my personality on pax, I wouldn't have a 4.9 rating and certainly wouldn't be receiving tips on the reg. Sure some pax aren't into the kc show. I pick up on it and hush right up. Some pax tip for quiet too!
> 
> The reason you're not getting tips is; you've created an adversarial relationship with your pax. Your own words above prove it and its very telling when you say:
> "engage me in their conversation"
> ...


Yeah I agree, you have to be able to read people. If you can't, just shut up. I have had great conversations, super serious to ligjt-hearted, I've had riders laughing so hard they had tears, I've had rider tell me things that almost made me cry. It all starts with being able to read people.

I do not believe offiring candy, water, massages or whatever is going to convince a non tipper to tip. They'll tip or they won't. Those that tip, some of them will increase the amount I guess, but I believe my personality does that to. I know I've gotten 10s and 20s instead of a 5 due to a good conversation or a fun ride.

I gave a ride to an Uber Employee, she was here on visiting her parents. $10.00 tip. She said she usually tips 2-3 (she said "I know you guys get effed") but really enjoyed the ride. It was a 10 minute 6.00 ride. They used to get 300 in credit per month now they get 15.00 or so off so mony rides off or something. I don't remember for sure.

Out of all of my rides, I've only had one person tell me to shut up, he was polite about it. It was a 45 minutes ride. He said hey man I'm sorry but it's been a shit day, I just dont feel like talking. I said okay man, sorry let me know if you need anything. That was 5 minutes into the trip. A few minutes later he started talking and wouldn't shit up. No lie, he talked problem 35 out of the remaining 40 minutes. At the end, he thanked me for the talk. True Story.

I'm not going to know anyone's approach, although I hate that some drivers give shit away. I think it's 90% personality.. maybe more that is important.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Make sure you offer to wipe their asses after you smooch them....perhaps you can find them a bday and wait patiently til they're ready to continue on their 2 block ride?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> Why don't you just skip all that nonsense and offer the pax a BJ?


Come on now!....

how could he drive and do that?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I think it's 90% personality.. maybe more that is important.


You've crystallized my thoughts precisely!

Did that fella who didn't feel like talking at first, but then unloaded, kick down? I haven't been asked to hush yet. Unsure if I'd cry or get PO"d... Either way, I know my spirit would be crushed for that ride. You handled it well!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You've crystallized my thoughts precisely!
> 
> Did that fella who didn't feel like talking at first, but then unloaded, kick down? I haven't been asked to hush yet. Unsure if I'd cry or get PO"d... Either way, I know my spirit would be crushed for that ride. You handled it well!


No, no tip bit he bought me an chipwich ice cream sandwich. Well, ice cream is just as good as a tip ... so...

He was cool, it was actually a good ride, at first, after he told me to shut up, I was dreading the ride, but it turned out to be good. It's was quiet for a few minutes and then...


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

phuseche said:


> Such a long litany letting pax know all that could be annoying to some. I do not need the driver giving me permission to tell him if I feel cold or hot.


That was my first thought too. Talk the pax ear off probably isn't a great idea.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Come on now!....
> 
> how could he drive and do that?


proof positive that self driving cars will indeed create jobs!


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the post, Michael2017 ! I agree with your manner of customer (PAX) service. I've personally considered finding ways to possibly post some of that same information to ensure that the customer is aware, but to save some of the verbal ping-pong. However, I pretty much check the same information as you. I have received many tips, but really just do it in order to feel good about the level of service that I am providing. I'm not going to let PAX dictate to me (through tips or anything else) what is and is not acceptable service. I'm going to offer my version of top-notch service with a smile or I'm not going to drive at all. Don't let the naysayers (who know everything, btw) on this board discourage you! Uber could improve in MANY areas in the way they handle business with us. However, we are independent contractors, and the way that we conduct business with our PAX is completely on us, and us alone. I have to believe that it will all come around "in the wash". And if I'm wrong about that? No regrets.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi, it takes me less than one minute to explain the 10 steps to the pax, just listen:


"Hi, My name is Michael and I am your Uber driver, how are you doing today? (Waits for response)
There are complimentary mints and gum, feel free to help yourself, also there is an Andriod-iPhone charger for your convenience, you can also use the charger cord to play your own music through your phone.. Do you have a preferred route that you would like me to take while navigation loads?


Done.. I don't search for tips, I get tips because I provide the best service that I can, as a representative of Uber and I want to make Uber look as good as possible. I like Uber and I always try my best in life, that is just my nature. Trying our best in life is how we improve ourselves and achieve goals.

5 star service, next level service. This is how you make money. It has nothing to do with who you work for but it is how you are as a person. Have a positive attitude, there are no regrets.


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Hi, it takes me less than one minute to explain the 10 steps to the pax, just listen:
> 
> 5 star service, next level service. This is how you make money. It has nothing to do with who you work for but it is how you are as a person. Have a positive attitude, there are no regrets.


That's not how I make money. I make more money with my tip signs. No regrets here either.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> # 11 Offer Foot massage and Back rubs
> # 12 Let Pax know that the .85 cents / mile they're paying converts to a lot of money in some Third World Countries
> # 13 Let Pax know that their cheap beer order gets them a Dom Perignon on the Uber Platform
> 
> Keep it up buddy! You're making all the real drivers look bad.


What, no full release? LOL


----------



## whatsataxi (Jul 5, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah I'm a customer as well as a driver, I've been in the car dealing with torturous drivers like you, do me and other passengers a favor just stfu and drive the car.


hahahahahaha. Thanks mate. I needed that. It's usually pretty easy to tell when customers want to chat or just be driven. Personally I ask how their night has been and let them take it from there.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

FARIS said:


> Thanks but I will not kiss ace for tips. Keep doing this humilation for tips


Spoken like a true employee. You should read Buisness 101 my friend.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> 99% of the time pax don't give a hoot about mints, gum, water, phone chargers or aux cords. To receive stellar ratings and earn the occasional tip, arrive as fast as possible in a clean and well maintained car, provide a friendly greeting so pax knows you're cool, confirm destination and then drive quickly and accurately to their destination using the nav. Some pax like to talk and most do not so be sensitive to that fact. Everything else is a nuisance and a waste of time. The longer you drive the more you will come to understand this.


Show me a study that shows 99% of people do not care about the extras. Do us all a favor and leave your biased statistics out of the posts. Everything you mention above is the bare minimum, if you are okay being average that is up to you. I support that, but dont belittle and downgrade others that provide above and beyond service.


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Show me a study that shows 99% of people do not care about the extras. Do us all a favor and leave your biased statistics out of the posts. Everything you mention above is the bare minimum, if you are okay being average that is up to you. I support that, but dont belittle and downgrade others that provide above and beyond service.


Maybe the OP shouldn't belittle and downgrade those who choose top solicit tips?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Daboltz said:


> Maybe the OP shouldn't belittle and downgrade those who choose top solicit tips?


I do not disagree with your statement. We shouldnt belittle anyone for dong things their way.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Hi, it takes me less than one minute to explain the 10 steps to the pax, just listen:
> 
> "Hi, My name is Michael and I am your Uber driver, how are you doing today? (Waits for response)
> There are complimentary mints and gum, feel free to help yourself, also there is an Andriod-iPhone charger for your convenience, you can also use the charger cord to play your own music through your phone.. Do you have a preferred route that you would like me to take while navigation loads?


Reading this made me annoyed AF. Imagining you doing this stand up here in DC while on UberPool makes me feel deeply sorry for you. Please cut this $hit mate because Pool will be in Houston in no time.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Hi, it takes me less than one minute to explain the 10 steps to the pax, just listen:
> 
> "Hi, My name is Michael and I am your Uber driver, how are you doing today? (Waits for response)
> There are complimentary mints and gum, feel free to help yourself, also there is an Andriod-iPhone charger for your convenience, you can also use the charger cord to play your own music through your phone.. Do you have a preferred route that you would like me to take while navigation loads?


what about explaining the safety features of the vehicle? Do you not inform the passengers about the location of the exits and what to do in the unlikely event of a water landing? What about kosher meals service?


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> "Hi, My name is Michael and I am your Uber driver, how are you doing today? (Waits for response)
> There are complimentary mints and gum, feel free to help yourself, also there is an Andriod-iPhone charger for your convenience, you can also use the charger cord to play your own music through your phone.. Do you have a preferred route that you would like me to take while navigation loads?


to me this makes you sound like an impersonal robot. if one of the first things you say is how are you? then there is almost no way you can follow up with a response of all your amenities. normally the person may ask how are you are after their response. or the person may give you something that starts a full convo. by jumping right to your amenities you're basically saying you dont care how their day was.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The responses in the "Uber viral management" threads like this make them tolerable. Thanks for paying attention, UP!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

whatsataxi said:


> hahahahahaha. Thanks mate. I needed that. It's usually pretty easy to tell when customers want to chat or just be driven. Personally I ask how their night has been and let them take it from there.


Yep it's easy. "Hello. Good morning/evening. How are you today/tonight?" If they want to talk they'll go from there and if not, bury themselves into the phone. Most times ones that really don't want to talk it's "Hi. You have the address right?" Confirm address and that's the last you hear from them.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> It's actually possible to be a good driver without being a clown, are acting like you're Cedric the Entertainer, i do engage my customers in their conversation,
> 
> If passenger is not already outside waiting for the car, I usually stand by my door and I greet client holder by name,
> 
> ...


Oh crap, thats me.. Who put this video of me?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


I seriously can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.

There is no rhyme or reason getting a rider to tip. Yesterday I did 4 trips. 3 of those trips were tips.

This broke a dry spell of about 50 trips and no tip.

What was different? I have no clue. Sometimes you get tips, sometimes you don't.

I offer nothing but a seat. If they need to borrow a charger, turn down the a/c, or the aux cord, they have voices and can speak up. I have only a iphone charger (2 of them) one for my "uber phone" and one for my personal. If they ask for a charger, I give them one of mine. If they ask for a android phone, I bust their balls every time and say they should of went with the iphone.

4.89 rating. 2 years/3k+ trips. Im doing fine.

I wish they could tip more though, but its hard to get them to tip when uber tells them a tip is not necessary.

On a side note, no one has ever told me that I am the only driver who does not have candy or mints or water.

To add to that 3 people asked if I had gum, 1 person asked if I had water. My rating never went down after those rides and no one complained to my face why I don't have either of those. No one cares. In fact, when someone is really thirsty, they ask to stop at the gas station and in return they buy you a water.

I also took an Uber one day, with one of yall free water folks and give me the world kind of folks, and I have to admit, it was pretty overwhelming to listen to his 30 second speech.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Spoken like a true employee. You should read Buisness 101 my friend.


You should learn better way to get more tips but let the humiliation .


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


I got a better idea for you. Instead of Schlepping around uberxing for peanuts. With that level of service go get yourself a nice luxury car and a Limo license and charge people $60 per hour plus 18% gratuity for your service.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

FARIS said:


> You should learn better way to get more tips but let the humiliation .


Below me.


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

WOW you offer all of that? You should offer condoms to them while Uber is offering you a reach around.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Trebor said:


> I seriously can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.
> 
> There is no rhyme or reason getting a rider to tip. Yesterday I did 4 trips. 3 of those trips were tips.
> 
> ...


All you have to do to get the majority of people to tip is put up a sign that says "tipping is appreciated thank you"


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Do you have a tipping sign or jar in your car ?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


I call BS on you. I greet a pax, "Hi, how are you." Their response, "Fine, drive." They do not give one damn abut anything, I was bending over backwards. And I kid you not, no tip but sure got a one star. Probably for the dumb butt kisser I was. So I call your post all BS. Can't believe I even bothered to post on you. Damn, if I had any sense I would just close the browser right now. Nope, clicking post reply to this garbage.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Thats funny, I dont do half of the stuff you do and my customers say Im the best. SO there!


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Robertk said:


> what about explaining the safety features of the vehicle? Do you not inform the passengers about the location of the exits and what to do in the unlikely event of a water landing? What about kosher meals service?


Features of my vehicle: gas in the tank, four good tires and a driver that will get you where you want to go. You're a lucky pax today because I'm allowing you to sit on my leather seats in my clean car, so don't f*ck it up.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Features of my vehicle: gas in the tank, four good tires and a driver that will get you where you want to go. You're a lucky pax today because I'm allowing you to sit on my leather seats in my clean car, so don't f*ck it up.


I include seat belts in mine.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

I am all of those 10 and always have been! I installed two USB's in my back seat just for my "news BFfs". They think I'm a hoot and a holler and I love what I do and it shows in my personality and my way with people. Most people! It's not hard to figure out the ones that want silence and I can do that too. I've got tips here and there all alone (largest,$20 for waiting 15 mins in bank parking lot) but would never in a million years put one of those tip signs letting them know tips are not included rather spread word to friends and hope it Makes it was to riders consciousness.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

I ask ahead of time, is this red light worth 5 *****? 
I went thru 2 today to get to Tufts Dental and the gal was still late for her appt! I hope my effort warrants 5 big ones!


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

uber is not a service. uber says so.... no tipping.
just get pax home safe. nothing extra.
but yeah, good ideas for your lyft pax. lyft pax are encouraged to appreciate their driver.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


So, are you paid hourly by Uber or are you on salary?


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Giving out water and mints = noob I had mints and chargers and all that crap to begin with. Not one person ate one mint or wanted gum. I get plenty of tips by either talking or shutting the f up. The mint and water game was when drivers made way more. Here in San Diego none of my passengers give one crap about mints, gum, or water, just drive be safe it is that simple. Clean car and clean clothes is key. Took 600 rides before anyone actually used the mutli phone charger that is in plain site.


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

As a rider...if I got in a car and had to go through half of this BS schpill...I would bail right after I throat punched the mouth piece!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

EETWiz said:


> New to Uber & this forum. Does every thread start out friendly only to turn into a argument. I thought this forum was for sharing & support.


You were mistaken


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Look, I appreciate his enthusiasm, I just think it's all for naught. Yeah, a few riders will give this give an extra 2 or 5 buxks some will give a 5 instead of a 4 star, most likely though it makes no difference. 

I don't give anything away, I am friendly, I have an extra port for their charger. I don't mind changing the radio station, I genuinely enjoy the conversations I have, most of them anyway. I dont have a sign, if I can steer the conversation to tipping I do but I do not begin. I've done rides 7 rides tonight so far and received 4 tips. @2,4, 5,and 5 two of the tips were from service industry people. A bartender and nail tech. I doubt there was anything I could do to get a better % of riders tipping. Maybe a sign but I just can't. 


Hey my ratings are back.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in...The secret is, these ten steps. Good luck and God bless.


Yeah, thanks Travis. But we all watched the onboarding video already. Yawn.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey gang, thanks for all the posts and feedback, I am honored to have my thread featured on UberPeople, I love this site!

So, let me begin tonight by saying I just noticed how important it is to verify an addess or drop off location. After reading some horror story threads on this site, verifying drop off location should be bylaw. Bold print rule: Always verify the drop off location to avoid any delay that could keep the pax from arriving to their destination on time. On time drop offs are a big vartiable when it comes to getting tips.

Good luck out there!


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

mission accomplished...smh


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Hey gang, thanks for all the posts and feedback, I am honored to have my thread featured on UberPeople, I love this site!


 

Excuse me while I puke in my car and then charge myself a clean-up fee......


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> Excuse me while I puke in my car and then charge myself a clean-up fee......


Hey, there's an art to trolling. I think we should all take a minute to recognize true greatness in the field.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Michael2017 said:


> Hey gang, thanks for all the posts and feedback, I am honored to have my thread featured on UberPeople, I love this site!
> 
> So, let me begin tonight by saying I just noticed how important it is to verify an addess or drop off location. After reading some horror story threads on this site, verifying drop off location should be bylaw. Bold print rule: Always verify the drop off location to avoid any delay that could keep the pax from arriving to their destination on time. On time drop offs are a big vartiable when it comes to getting tips.
> 
> Good luck out there!


Someone posted a YouTube video a while back of an Uber driver's dashcam video. The driver started in with a similar litany of yours when the lady got in. The lady said something like "What's your name again? "Harry." "Harry, shut the f**k up and drive!"

(If someone can find it, please post it here!)


----------



## skinnyasianguy (Jul 20, 2016)

too much shitt to do. not worth it


----------



## kent kent (Jul 29, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Should add one more, if the rider looks tired, give them a 10 minutes neck massage before you start the car and give them a hot towel for refreshing. This will be perfect.


----------



## kent kent (Jul 29, 2016)

skinnyasianguy said:


> too much shitt to do. not worth it


Learn do less to earn more, work smarter instead of work harder to earn more!!!!


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Come on now!....
> 
> how could he drive and do that?


Self driving cars, leased from Travis himself.


----------



## Uberpro (Nov 25, 2015)

I didn't mean to be disrespectful here but your excessive blaa blaaa in every trip was reported to Uber this why they design SELF DRIVEN CAR. No driver no balaalaaa problem solve. Thanks for taking away my job. 
Also keep some Advil or any headache med for your pax. I'm sure a lot of them will need at the end of your trip.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

FARIS said:


> Thanks but I will not kiss ace for tips. Keep doing this humilation for tips


Shoot do what you gotta do but a dollar is a dollar and I'll not let pride stop me from getting one if it means I only have to be what every customer service person should already be. Call it kissing up, I call it being smart.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is a good tip for when you are on the road! Never ignore the GPS directions, I did so last night and the pax instantly started complaining how the trip was going to cost 25 dollars more! In reality is would have cost him $0.80 more because it added one minute to the trip but none the less, the ride seemed to turn into a gritty experience, but the pax said not my fault, that is was GPS's fault, pax kept saying I would still get 5 stars. I apologized for the mess up and stayed quiet. The lesson is, never ignore the GPS directions.

Here is what happened, picked up four pax and one needed to go through a drive thru, which caused me to pass up the original right hand turn that would have taken me to the drop off point. Fast forward: so on the way back from the drive thru, I was heading back to the original street that GPS directed me to, but GPS wanted me to turn left at a new spot, I ignored this request and proceeded to the original turn, the turn I would have used if I was not asked to go through the Drive-thru. Bad idea. it opened the drunken flood gates of an irritated pax. Never ignore the GPS. The only thing that saved me was the fact that I stuck to my ten steps to providing outstanding service, it was because I went above and beyond in the beginning that the pax did not blame me but made sure I would still get a five star, we both blamed GPS, I just rolled with whatever the pax was saying. But if I had not applied the 10 steps then the entire situation would have been my fault and I would have lost my 5 stars. Thank God for the 10 step approach, it wins again.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Robertk said:


> what about explaining the safety features of the vehicle? Do you not inform the passengers about the location of the exits and what to do in the unlikely event of a water landing? What about kosher meals service?


Stop That! I almost (really, no really) spewed my coffee reading your _Welcome to Uber Airlines....LOL!_


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Here is a good tip for when you are on the road! Never ignore the GPS directions, I did so last night and the pax instantly started complaining how the trip was going to cost 25 dollars more! In reality is would have cost him $0.80 more because it added one minute to the trip but none the less, the ride seemed to turn into a gritty experience, but the pax said not my fault, that is was GPS's fault, pax kept saying I would still get 5 stars. I apologized for the mess up and stayed quiet. The lesson is, never ignore the GPS directions.
> 
> Here is what happened, picked up four pax and one needed to go through a drive thru, which caused me to pass up the original right hand turn that would have taken me to the drop off point. Fast forward: so on the way back from the drive thru, I was heading back to the original street that GPS directed me to, but GPS wanted me to turn left at a new spot, I ignored this request and proceeded to the original turn, the turn I would have used if I was not asked to go through the Drive-thru. Bad idea. it opened the drunken flood gates of an irritated pax. Never ignore the GPS. The only thing that saved me was the fact that I stuck to my ten steps to providing outstanding service, it was because I went above and beyond in the beginning that the pax did not blame me but made sure I would still get a five star, we both blamed GPS, I just rolled with whatever the pax was saying. But if I had not applied the 10 steps then the entire situation would have been my fault and I would have lost my 5 stars. Thank God for the 10 step approach, it wins again.


So, I am curious....how many Uber Trips do you have and what is your rating? Thanks


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> So, I am curious....how many Uber Trips do you have and what is your rating? Thanks


Hi, I'm at 258 trips. My rating is 4.85


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Hi, I'm at 258 trips. My rating is 4.85


I dipped to a 4.88 around the 1,500 trip mark. Then, believe it or not, I stopped carrying water. I noticed that some people were taking a sip and putting it back in the door pockets, and at night in busy L.A. I would sometimes miss that. Can only imagine how next passenger that grabbed for it felt. I also stopped opening their door when they get in and/or out. Once again, in busy L.A. market, people don't want to wait for me to get back in my seat, put my seat belt on, start the car and put it in drive - they want us to go as soon as they close their door.

I am now over 3,500 trips with a 4.94 overall rating. None of this is to say you are wrong or right....I actually lean towards _customer service. _And, each market is different, what might work in Houston could be a _no go_ in L.A. and vice versa.

When I first started driving I did receive more tips. That could be part of your tip success...passengers want to encourage the _new guy._ Highest tip I have received is $81, but on an average Friday or Saturday night I will only receive 2-3 trips for 20-25 trips driven that night....so I'd guess only 10% of my passengers tip. On Lyft almost half my passengers tip, but that is In-App tipping.

Good luck, and keep doing what YOU DO.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Stop That! I almost (really, no really) spewed my coffee reading your _Welcome to Uber Airlines....LOL!_


Lol


----------



## MontanaAggie (Aug 26, 2016)

Most of the OP's comments are good. I'd add one more very important one.

The best way to help yourself get tips? Don't be annoying to your pax. Some enjoy conversations with the driver...some don't. Learn to read the signs the PAX is giving off.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Honestly since I started soliciting and receiving tips with approved signage I now Never need to use my credit nor atm cards for gas fill ups.
it's ALL tip money in my tank and it's a nice feeling.

Airport runs to Dulles (Washington DC) or BWI (Baltimore Washington International) usual fare is about $50. most passengers toss in a $10 tip. 
$10! I feel like a millionaire. Is that pathetic? either way the tips change everything from profit & loss to driver attitude


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> although I hate that some drivers give shit away.


There's nothing wrong with offering your customers something, if that's what you want to do. I offer a certain candy that is inexpensive and very popular. I actually started bringing them because _*I*_ like them. Eventually I offered them to my customers and found they liked them as much as I do. I'm not going to tell you what they are but the most common response I get is that they haven't had one of these since they were at their grandmother's house on Christmas.
I keep the candy up front near the console and offer them manually. It's a great way to start a conversation. Women, especially, love them.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

MidnightDriver said:


> There's nothing wrong with offering your customers something, if that's what you want to do. I offer a certain candy that is inexpensive and very popular. I actually started bringing them because _*I*_ like them. Eventually I offered them to my customers and found they liked them as much as I do. I'm not going to tell you what they are but the most common response I get is that they haven't had one of these since they were at their grandmother's house on Christmas.
> I keep the candy up front near the console and offer them manually. It's a great way to start a conversation. Women, especially, love them.


After 8 Mints?? Come on just say don't be a goober


----------



## Hershal Bernardi (Jul 17, 2016)

MidnightDriver said:


> There's nothing wrong with offering your customers something, if that's what you want to do. I offer a certain candy that is inexpensive and very popular. I actually started bringing them because _*I*_ like them. Eventually I offered them to my customers and found they liked them as much as I do. I'm not going to tell you what they are but the most common response I get is that they haven't had one of these since they were at their grandmother's house on Christmas.
> I keep the candy up front near the console and offer them manually. It's a great way to start a conversation. Women, especially, love them.


*Werther's *


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Michael2017 said:


> Hi, I'm at 258 trips. My rating is 4.85


I believe there is a slight mistake in your thread title. Here... let me fix it. There you go, done... your welcome.

"10 steps on how I annoy my pax, almost all the time!"


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I haven't gone with signage in the car, and definitely don't carry water or mints. My tips increased by doing one simple thing. I still drive the same way I always do. The only change I made was I noticed the recessed area in my dash. The instrument panel is set back in the dash and there is a big area in front. Everything is digital on the panel. I now use this area as a tip holder. My console is not easily visible to the pax in the back, but a couple of bills right in the middle of the dash is. The best part, the way the dash recesses in, the money is hidden from view unless you're in the car. Of course it's uber so it's still about 10% of the rides tipping, but that's better than it was.


----------



## pioneer06 (Feb 4, 2016)

HA HA HA!!


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

The original poster is lying. I do all that stuff. I have one of highest star ratings in my city. Today I made $247 in 12 hours. How much in cash tips? $2.00

The original poster is nothing but a paid shill who is trying to convince Uber drivers to maintain high quality service in the hopes they'll get tips. Uber continues to look good from the passenger's vantage point, meanwhile the drivers are still working their butts off for wages worse than a cab driver.

Remember: It's easy to pay somebody to type up a post that makes Uber look good.


----------



## googlemaps360sux (Aug 28, 2016)

I just started driving this week in Orlando k, and what I noticed is the tipping for Uber is horrendous. The wage for driving uber is at best only $11-12 a hour where I live. There's just too much risk and not enough reward.

1 out of 10 Pax tip. Uber has started a trend of tip less services.

I've once drove my Pax to thier wrong address, helped them find the right address for their off campus bookstore, waited for Pax to pay for books 15mins, dropped supply's off at her work, then dropped passenger off at her dorm. Tip earned? Negative. I didn't even charge her while waiting outside the bookstore. Going above and beyond for a passenger really is not necessary. Just being polite, having a clean car, and getting from point A to point B is a safe and timely manner is all that is required.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

googlemaps360sux said:


> I just started driving this week in Orlando k, and what I noticed is the tipping for Uber is horrendous. The wage for driving uber is at best only $11-12 a hour where I live. There's just too much risk and not enough reward.
> 
> 1 out of 10 Pax tip. Uber has started a trend of tip less services.
> .


Its right on the Uber website for riders, Uber emphasizes the idea that Uber riding is a cashless experience and no tipping is necessary. Anyone who establishes an Uber rider account sees this, and many are led to believe its a faux pas to tip.

$11 or $12 is what you observed as your income, but Uber press releases say the average partner brings 90k a year home, and many of the passengers have seen this.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I average 22-28 trips in a 10 hour shift. I much rather be myself and if a pax gives me a tip cool. I usually like it quiet and for music I have my DI radio app on and select space dreams kinda like soundscapes. I do not offer water, mints, gum etc. This isn't a black car service. I do see myself earning $10-15 a week in tips and I'm fine with that.


----------



## HoseNose (Aug 28, 2016)

FARIS said:


> Thanks but I will not kiss ace for tips. Keep doing this humilation for tips


If being nice and kind and accommodating is your definition of kissing a** then you are in the wrong business. This is a customer service industry. It's not about you, it's about them. A farmer doesn't just throw seed on the hard ground and expect growth and reward. He prepares the ground, plants at the right depth, waters, weeds, fertilizes, etc...

It's okay if you hate customer service. Just find a job where you don't have to deal with people.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Someone posted a YouTube video a while back of an Uber driver's dashcam video. The driver started in with a similar litany of yours when the lady got in. The lady said something like "What's your name again? "Harry." "Harry, shut the f**k up and drive!"
> 
> (If someone can find it, please post it here!)


Exactly! And that's only the 10% of riders that bother to take their earbuds out for a second to engage you at all. Most pop one out, confirm you know where they're headed, and then crank up their tunes.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Does not work in Athens, Ga. 2 out of 143 tipped last week. Becoming a trick pony won't fly. The number one comment that I receive is 'I bet you make lot's of money driving for Uber' which is their way of saying they believe the hype that I am overpaid. Millennials do not tip if they believe the server is overpaid. Truth is irrelevant to the power of cultural hearsay.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Exactly! And that's only the 10% of riders that bother to take their earbuds out for a second to engage you at all. Most pop one out, confirm you know where they're headed, and then crank up their tunes.


Its the modern age, so many people feel the need to stay constantly linked in to their devices. Uber passengers are particularly fully equipped for this new culture, they all by definition have smart phones.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Michael, I'm in complete agreement with several of your suggestions. One glaring omission to me is: be entertaining!
> 
> I score pretty heavy with tips and I believe the main reason is my ebullient personality. I'm very outgoing and like to make folks laugh. I have plenty of amusing anecdotes and I don't mind sharing. Several riders have commented on how personable I am. Just KC being KC.
> 
> I believe in general, extroverts will have much more success in the rideshare biz than introverts. Just my not so humble opinion of course.


Agreed, my personality is far more responsible for receiving tips than allowing a bunch of drunk millenials blast NWA through my speakers at a volume that exceeds concert level. I also added a tip sign (that includes other info as well) and pull in $40-$60 in tips weekly between cash and my SQUARE reader. Most pax are looking for safe, effective, bargain basement transportation. They'll get limo-level service when they start paying for it.


----------



## HoseNose (Aug 28, 2016)

These are "tips" not rules. I appreciate them. Take what you can use, and leave the rest or add your own. Be yourself, but be your "best" self. Read the customer and act accordingly. I try do do this and have found that 25% of my Uber income comes from tips. I have only been a driver for three weeks and it is only on weekends, so I'm still,in that "this is fun and cool" stage. It's easy to get synical after a while. It's happened to me in other jobs. Fortunately I had bosses that would call me on my bad attitude and help me get back on track. Attitude is a daily decision we have to make. 
Random thoughts from 

HoseNose


----------



## HoseNose (Aug 28, 2016)

MidnightDriver said:


> There's nothing wrong with offering your customers something, if that's what you want to do. I offer a certain candy that is inexpensive and very popular. I actually started bringing them because _*I*_ like them. Eventually I offered them to my customers and found they liked them as much as I do. I'm not going to tell you what they are but the most common response I get is that they haven't had one of these since they were at their grandmother's house on Christmas.
> I keep the candy up front near the console and offer them manually. It's a great way to start a conversation. Women, especially, love them.


What's the big secret about the candy? Come on, man, tell us what it is.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

I agree it's all mostly set when they get in, if you don't mess it up somehow, most tipping pax are tipping pax. I also agree they may tip higher if they really like you or you impress them, and there's nothing wrong with choosing a service level you wish to offer and trying to meet it, whatever it is. More likely I would say the items you mention speak to your high level of service, and turn some 4* ratings in to 5*'s. 
I do find that few people actually use my charging cables, but they light up and people effing Love them. 
I think type of ride, and pax personal opinions/level of understanding re uber tips, are the biggest factors. My longest rides never tip, maybe they believe the ride is already well paying that point. People rarely tip when I am taking them to work, or appts. I have had one tip on an airport run (about 15m away from the city center here). My tips are usually taking people to or from their homes, and especially for holidays, special occasions, I notice higher tips. A few times I have been offered cash to acknowledge difficult co-riders or to accept other inconveniences like waiting for a pax. Imo, it's first the people/place, next the trip [type/length], and last, you. But you and your car still matter of course, don't screw it up. If there are tips to be had, more power to you if you are making it work


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

HoseNose said:


> What's the big secret about the candy? Come on, man, tell us what it is.


Sorry, but there are some things that you just have to figure out for yourself...


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

The same goes for air freshner or scent. Some drivers may prefer not to use it, but I do. It's subtle, neutral and a scent that pretty much everybody likes. Many of my passengers have told me how nice my car smells.


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the follow rules in order to increase tips:

1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.

2. Only give 5 stars to passengers who tip (NO EXCEPTIONS). Give 4 stars if the passenger doesn't tip but apologises for not having cash on hand to tip. Give 3 stars to all passengers who do not tip, and didn't apologize for not having cash on hand (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus).

3. Promote these rules to every Uber driver you know. You provide excellent service far above a mere taxi cab, and you deserve to be tipped, no ecceptions.

Rate accurately and refuse to pick up low rated passengers. NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## DJDeere (Aug 29, 2016)

Tips seem to be non existent no matter what I do. I have chargers - gum - water, etc. I guess ppl are cheep in the Atlanta GA area


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

DJDeere said:


> Tips seem to be non existent no matter what I do. I have chargers - gum - water, etc. I guess ppl are cheep in the Atlanta GA area


Cashless for my safety!.... Even Clarke Howard could not get tips.


----------



## M.A.D. (Aug 5, 2016)

I have been driving just under a year. Although these top for tips are all very good, I have come to a conclusion that if you want tips, my top for this is to actually are the conversation towards uber and their policy of not typing. Then at some point if the pax is engaged simple say your not looking for tips but bring it over to how much you make. I say that I make about $8 an hour average and that is before the wear and tear on the car. Always use the 10 tips in this post and you will see more tips once you get it down to a science!


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

M.A.D. said:


> I have been driving just under a year. Although these top for tips are all very good, I have come to a conclusion that if you want tips, my top for this is to actually are the conversation towards uber and their policy of not typing. Then at some point if the pax is engaged simple say your not looking for tips but bring it over to how much you make. I say that I make about $8 an hour average and that is before the wear and tear on the car. Always use the 10 tips in this post and you will see more tips once you get it down to a science!


 You might see a little more tips, but that is not the goal. The goal is to get tips on the vast majority of rides. The only way to do that is to 1) make it well-known that not tipping an Uber driven is synonymous with being a cheapskate, $#!tbag, etc. 2) drivers need to actually start using the star system.

5 stars - Passenger tipped and was pleasant.
4 stars - Passenger didn't tip but apologized for not having cash on hand to tip.
3 stars - Passenger didn't tip and didn't apologize for not having cash to tip.
2 stars - Passenger didn't tip and was a little unpleasant.
1 star - Passenger didn't tip and was rude, obnoxious, threw up in the car, was hostile, etc.

Drivers MUST adhere to the above rating system and MUST refuse to pick up passengers rated 4.5 stars or less. NO EXCEPTIONS.

Drivers MUST start using Facebook and other social networks to promote the idea that it isn't cool to not tip an Uber driver.


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Well Ive received tips without speeding and not kissing their ass. Granted I haven't been in the game long enough but you either got people skills or your don't. If you can read people you'll know when to stay quiet and when to engage in conversation or when to be a listener. Then there are people who tip and those who don't tip. No kissing ass and belittling yourself for a few bucks. I personally don't respect someone who is kissing ass or going above and beyond for me, I just don't like it. If i see someone doing their job and doing it well they will be rewarded for making my life easier and pleasant.

1) Be a man
2) Self-respect
3) Dont kiss ass (ever), it shows weakness and you will not prosper
4) Be able to read people
5) Just stop being weird lol refer to rule #1.

This is just my $0.02 from previous jobs which deal with constant customer interactions, and my current job, and now my second job which is uber.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Show me a study that shows 99% of people do not care about the extras. Do us all a favor and leave your biased statistics out of the posts. Everything you mention above is the bare minimum, if you are okay being average that is up to you. I support that, but dont belittle and downgrade others that provide above and beyond service.


KJtrLKGZZFg[[/MEDIA]


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


> You might see a little more tips, but that is not the goal. The goal is to get tips on the vast majority of rides. The only way to do that is to 1) make it well-known that not tipping an Uber driven is synonymous with being a cheapskate, $#!tbag, etc. 2) drivers need to actually start using the star system.
> 
> 5 stars - Passenger tipped and was pleasant.
> 4 stars - Passenger didn't tip but apologized for not having cash on hand to tip.
> ...


This fellow drivers is a perfect example of Driver Ignorance. Drivers that rate like this are selfish butt-hurt a-holes. Dinging passengers for not-tipping is ridiculous.

What you people fail to realize is that passenger rating is meant for our safety and to assist each other in avoiding the real A-holes of the world. If they make you wait more than 5 minutes, if they are unprofessional, if they throw up, if they disrespect your vehicle, if they are confrontational or are a danger to people, etc. These are reasons to take stars away from riders.

All you are doing by promoting this ridiculous tipping policy is creating a driver culture that will accept lower rated passengers to offset what you are doing because Uber culture is a non-tipping culture. How many times have you heard "You rate us too?" they do not know and those who do will NEVER know you punished them for not tipping because Uber posts the crap everywhere "No need to Tip". Until that stops a low percentage of riders are going to Tip. I dont like it at all but I am not going to punish the rider for it. My tips come because I earn them, I don't expect them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the follow rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


WRONG WRONG WRONG, DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS RUBISH


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

No tip? Automatic 1 star.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> I let pax know that they can play any music they would like using their phone via the usb cable.





Michael2017 said:


> I make sure to follow all pax commands, including going through drive-thrus and stopping at stores.


That Palmolive brainwashing soap with Travis Kalanick triple-wash action sure works wonders, don't it?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

This thread is sad honestly.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one


I have added these to my waters and mints ... Thanks from Dan the Lyft Man  Happy Lyft'ing


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Sign or no, I think makes no difference. Some riders just know everything and won't tip because they're so knowledgeable. 

Some nights, I make good money in tips. Some nights, bupkis. One time, I never said a word beyond confirming the rider's name and initial how ya doin'. Found he'd thrown 7 singles over the seat. Last trip the riders got 75 minutes of my best conversation and humor, and no tip. 
The only secret sauce is, drive safe and be nice. And hope for the best.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Everything you said and did hear makes sense and does work( I earn tips a lot too)
I also provide tripcam as an option for them to tip me.
Good service always pays.
On the speeding I ask the style of driving they would prefer.
Also in circumstances where added speed will cost you big( I travel to NYC a lot)
There are ways to give the speediest feel to the ride.
All these things are how proffesional chauffeurs have made a living for a lifetime


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

EETWiz said:


> New to Uber & this forum. Does every thread start out friendly only to turn into a argument. I thought this forum was for sharing & support.


Giving drivers a laundry list of things to do to get tips, isn't being supportive, it's being deceptive. None of these things will guarantee you getting a tip. Pax either are tippers or not regardless of what amenities you offered. As long as you don't F it up and they usually tip the driver then you get a tip. simple

and another thing, giving drunks water is a terrible idea.


----------



## UB2 (Aug 25, 2016)

Doing the speed limit can help make things turn out better when they go wrong! I don't know what state you're in but speeding already puts you at fault and gives you less time to react, the Rider and Uber aren't liable I am. Always follow the speed limit it makes everything better.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Ok Uber CSR who the @$$% Do you think your fooling? You could offer back rubs and pedicures, you ain't getting 9 outta 10


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah I'm a customer as well as a driver, I've been in the car dealing with torturous drivers like you, do me and other passengers a favor just stfu and drive the car.


LMFAO. This thread delivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Shoot do what you gotta do but a dollar is a dollar and I'll not let pride stop me from getting one if it means I only have to be what every customer service person should already be. Call it kissing up, I call it being smart.


If it worked, but it doesn't. I've tried both ways and it makes no difference.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael2017 said:


> Here is a good tip for when you are on the road! Never ignore the GPS directions, I did so last night and the pax instantly started complaining how the trip was going to cost 25 dollars more! In reality is would have cost him $0.80 more because it added one minute to the trip but none the less, the ride seemed to turn into a gritty experience, but the pax said not my fault, that is was GPS's fault, pax kept saying I would still get 5 stars. I apologized for the mess up and stayed quiet. The lesson is, never ignore the GPS directions.
> 
> Here is what happened, picked up four pax and one needed to go through a drive thru, which caused me to pass up the original right hand turn that would have taken me to the drop off point. Fast forward: so on the way back from the drive thru, I was heading back to the original street that GPS directed me to, but GPS wanted me to turn left at a new spot, I ignored this request and proceeded to the original turn, the turn I would have used if I was not asked to go through the Drive-thru. Bad idea. it opened the drunken flood gates of an irritated pax. Never ignore the GPS. The only thing that saved me was the fact that I stuck to my ten steps to providing outstanding service, it was because I went above and beyond in the beginning that the pax did not blame me but made sure I would still get a five star, we both blamed GPS, I just rolled with whatever the pax was saying. But if I had not applied the 10 steps then the entire situation would have been my fault and I would have lost my 5 stars. Thank God for the 10 step approach, it wins again.


1. No one NEEDS to go to the drive thru. Not in my car, anyway. Unless it's at least a 3x surge.

2. I know my way around. I rarely use GPS. I get complimented on NOT needing it all the time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hershal Bernardi said:


> *Werther's *


Funny, when I did my candy and mints experiment that was one of the candies I had. All I got was wrappers and bits of mint and toffee in my back seat.

I still have them. I just keep them in my door and don't eat them with pax in the car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DJDeere said:


> Tips seem to be non existent no matter what I do. I have chargers - gum - water, etc. I guess ppl are cheep in the Atlanta GA area


I think 90% of tipping is dependent on geography and demographics. Old folks on the suburbs here tip almost always with uber. Unfortunately, there aren't that many of them using uber. Millennials in town--forget it.

From what other drivers have said, the Midwest seems to do better with tips than most of the rest of the country, but of course that's a huge generalization.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UB2 said:


> Doing the speed limit makes everything better when things go wrong I don't know what state you're in speeding already puts you at fault and gives you less time to react the Rider and Uber aren't liable I am always follow the speed limit it makes everything better


I don't go over 60 even if the speed limit is higher. My MPG goes from about 39 at 60 mph to 33 at 65 mph.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1. No one NEEDS to go to the drive thru. Not in my car, anyway. Unless it's at least a 3x surge.
> 
> 2. I know my way around. I rarely use GPS. I get complimented on NOT needing it all the time.


I drove taxi for many years in Riverside California, I know the area very very well almost scary well, a person can get my car and give me the name any bar or restaurant and most places of business and I know exactly where it is and the best way to get there - with that being said,

When you are taking somebody home you cannot possibly know the location of every residential street in the city, so you still need GPS,

yeah they can tell you my home is near Magnolia and Central but that still doesn't tell you where they live, so get off your high horse..


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Hi, I'm at 258 trips. My rating is 4.85


Crazy...I do the bare minimum and my rating is 4.88. You give out freebies and your at 4.85.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> 3) Dont kiss ass (ever), it shows weakness and you will not prosper


"Don't mistake kindness for weakness"


----------



## HeavyOnGas (Aug 8, 2016)

I make pax laugh. That's makes their day
I've received a bunch of $20s because of it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

HeavyOnGas said:


> I make pax laugh. That's makes their day
> I've received a bunch of $20s because of it.


Then why don't you go to the Improv or the Laugh Factory start your career in comedy, obviously Uber and Lyft is not for you..

Don't miss your calling


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Kindness and kissing ass are two different things. My kindness is being respectful and not being a dick. That's being kind.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"10 steps on how I get cash Tips, almost all the time!"

Step 1... Don't drive for uber
Step 2-10.. See step one


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

people keep talking about things like tripcam and other options for PAX to tip. if I was the PAX there's no way i'd be using my card to do an additional payment for my ride. if I was the PAX that would probably lead me to give a pretty bad rating for the driver, cause you know the driver will say "hey you can use this right here to tip me"


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


Wow, I've always wanted to meet hte person who writes that god-awful uber marketing crap they inundate new drivers with....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Everytime I'm in a crowded pickup location like North Hollywood or Santa Monica for example, I never failed to see some uber or Lyft driver with passengers already in car still sitting there for 1 or 2 minutes, while I'm waiting for my passengers to come to my car, what in God's name are you drivers doing for one or two minutes with your passengers in your car, what are you doing..


Trying to get them to tell you where in the hell they want to go!


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

If you want tips you need to actively promote the idea that NOT TIPPING IS SHAMEFUL using your Facebook profile and other social networking websites. With enough drivers posting pro-tipping memes DAILY on their Facebook walls, we can change the tipping behavior of the general public. It's really that simple.

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


> If you want tips you need to actively promote the idea that NOT TIPPING IS SHAMEFUL using your Facebook profile and other social networking websites. With enough drivers posting pro-tipping memes DAILY on their Facebook walls, we can change the tipping behavior of the general public. It's really that simple.
> 
> Johnny, seriously, you're kidding yourself. Some people might get it. Most do not care. They get what they want, a cheap ride, and that's the extent that they care about anything. Post whatever on social media and hang signs in your back seats. You just won't change the heart or mind of the non-tipping cheapskates. They look at Uber drivers as interchangeable, expendable, and not worth the consideration it would take to even offer a tip. It is sad but true.


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

Your pessimism is pathetic. I've been a marketing executive for years. Changing people's behavior is easy with the right strategies.

. . .and for the record, calling a passenger "pax" is merely shorthand so you don't have to type out one of the most commonly typed words on a driver forum. ::sigh::

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Pax can be very finicky creatures so I changed up my method of service and the cash tips are rolling in, just this past Friday, All of my riders gave me tips except for one.
> How do I get the cash tips with almost every ride, like this:
> #1 I politely introduce myself and ask how the pax is doing.
> #2 I let the pax know that there are complimentary mints and gum if they would like some.
> ...


How long have you been driving? You sound extremely wet behind the ears.


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> Wow, I've always wanted to meet hte person who writes that god-awful uber marketing crap they inundate new drivers with....


Right, the original poster is full of $#!¥. You could be handing out back massages, and free concert tickets, and you still won't get a tip. . .

. . .not until these people learn that it's unclassy not to tip an Uber driver.


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Well, not to be that guy but...
> 
> One out of 3 is 33.33% or one third.
> Most would be more more than half , 50%
> ...


Hey I liked everything you said, I don't offer PAX anything extra either, (except just to change the SAT radio station or plug in their phone if they ask) and I get tips too, but the phrase is "in vain" not "in vein", fyi. The "in vein" is kind of funny though. That's another type of PAX altogether.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Deerfieldienne said:


> Hey I liked everything you said, I don't offer PAX anything extra either, (except just to change the SAT radio station or plug in their phone if they ask) and I get tips too, but the phrase is "in vain" not "in vein", fyi. The "in vein" is kind of funny though. That's another type of PAX altogether.


Lol... worst part is, I know. :/ oops


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Deerfieldienne said:


> Hey I liked everything you said, I don't offer PAX anything extra either, (except just to change the SAT radio station or plug in their phone if they ask) and I get tips too, but the phrase is "in vain" not "in vein", fyi. The "in vein" is kind of funny though. That's another type of PAX altogether.


Unfortunately I've had both types in my car... :/

Got a flat in Lake Worth once in front of the dope man's house... i had just dropped off 3 junkies that escaped/left rehab. As i was turning around a piece of rebar went through my tire and out the side wall ... ugh..

As I'm trying to get the spare out, they came out, one was helping. Another got in my car, a few minutes later I see him shooting up, INSIDE MY CAR... geez

Good thing used tires are cheap in the hood!

I'm in port st lucie, long drive on a doughnut.


----------



## Bozo's Intestines (Aug 31, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah I'm a customer as well as a driver, I've been in the car dealing with torturous drivers like you, do me and other passengers a favor just stfu and drive the car.


The key concept here is *probability*. While there are an isolated few people who have a negative reaction to an outgoing, talkative driver, they are in the decided minority and should not sway the rule of thumb of being friendly and verbal. My opinion. Play the probabilities. The probability is that a pax will react positively to a friendly upbeat talkative driver.

I, myself, can be a very talkative driver that is full of anecdotes. I have a rule of thumb, however. If the pax is not responding much, if at all, to questions and comments, I back off and remain quiet. I also try to catch a glance if they're looking into their smartphone intently, which tells me that they are, in effect, having a conversation with someone or something else. After a fair amount of time passes by in silence, I might make another test comment or observation, and see how the pax reacts. If the reaction is minor or nothing at all, then I just drive quietly and efficiently.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Your pessimism is pathetic. I've been a marketing executive for years. Changing people's behavior is easy with the right strategies.
> 
> . . .and for the record, calling a passenger "pax" is merely shorthand so you don't have to type out one of the most commonly typed words on a driver forum. ::sigh::
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator


You call it pessimism, I call it realism. You're a marketing guy, so we live in different worlds. None of us will ever turn a non-tipping cheapskate into a tipping rider with the idea that it's not "classy". That's silly. They're either classy or not. I've been able to enlighten more than a few, who assumed "not required" was the same as "Prohibited". That's the best you can hope for. The rest just don't care.

And as far as my statement on the use of Pax, I stand by it. If you look at the threads here, people use it as an epithet as much as anything. If you can rant on and on about whatever, another two syllables isn't gonna use up your data plan. Say it with me: "RidEr"... "PassEnGer"... see, that didn't hurt at all.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah I'm a customer as well as a driver, I've been in the car dealing with torturous drivers like you, do me and other passengers a favor just stfu and drive the car.


Lol, i know right? Having some conversation i dont mind. But im not taking an uber for a comedy act on wheels. I hate drivers that are cracking jokes and do pretty much all the talking. So annoying.


----------



## Minnie (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't understand why people are so bitter about going above and beyond. Whether you feel you are paid fairly or not, it's your choice to take a low paying job. Taking your resentment out on a paying customer is ridiculous. You wouldn't have this job at all if it weren't for the demand. 

I think some of the suggestions were good. If showing a little courtesy increases your hourly wage a buck or 10, why not? I don't offer all the bells and whistles, but I engage my pax in conversation. I ask them questions about themselves and display genuine interest. If they don't want to talk to me,(which is rare).I know how to read the vibe and limit the small talk. I don't get tips often- most people I know assume that you are not supposed to tip, but I would say, if I do about 5 rides in a day or more, usually at least 1 fare of more each day I work,tips me and on average $5 for the ride.

An extra $5 on a $3.62 ride is awesome! I am going to try out some of the other tips mentioned too, like introducing myself. Maybe even providing a charger. 

It just seems like so much energy is being spent on negativity on this forum. Waste of time to be so unproductive. A job can be what you make it and no one ever progresses in life by staying stagnant.


----------



## waiting4l (Sep 1, 2016)

Daboltz said:


> That's not how I make money. I make more money with my tip signs. No regrets here either.


im not even a driver yet and i agree. im a bartender and tip signs always work, i also put at least 5 singles in tip jar cus customers like to follow lol so the glasses compartment with visible bills thing i read is a good idea lol.


----------



## Minnie (Sep 10, 2016)

waiting4l said:


> im not even a driver yet and i agree. im a bartender and tip signs always work, i also put at least 5 singles in tip jar cus customers like to follow lol so the glasses compartment with visible bills thing i read is a good idea lol.


I would like to figure out the best way to ask for tips- a sign, a cup or something. I am a little worried of letting money hang out visibly- because I sometimes pick up some semi-scandalous peeps.


----------



## waiting4l (Sep 1, 2016)

Minnie said:


> I would like to figure out the best way to ask for tips- a sign, a cup or something. I am a little worried of letting money hang out visibly- because I sometimes pick up some semi-scandalous peeps.


thats a good point especially as a female here in nyc....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a little cup holder thing hanging on the back of the seat filled with lifesavers and small tootsie pops. It has a net pocket on the side facing the riders. I put a couple of coins and a folded dollar bill in the pocket and a small sign saying "Candy/Mint/Water fund. Donations and gratuities are appreciated!". Sometimes people contribute. Other times they fill their pockets with free lifesavers. Win some, loose some I guess.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes offer water, gum, chargers ,you have to buy all kind of phone charger ,open doors, get them newspapers, install tv in your car ask them for their preferred chanel, then hit start the trip, congratulations you 've done it uber take $1 7 ride fees plus 25 percent, the got $3 , for 90cents a mile and 10 cents/min do you want still drive, noo and no thanks.


TAXI don't offer anything, if you are in the other side youuu have to cross the road he is gonna make a u turn and you have to tip him or u guess tips included in the trips, Well me , I do same like a taxi, if the pax is nice then iam nice ,if the pax rude iam rude as well, why you uber drivers humilite yourself , I don't give a f...uck if I'm disactivated, I've been told to Uber.And iam not gonna pay $60 class, you can't teach me how to be nice. Iam nice by nature But I'm not gonna make myself down to anyone. Respect against respect. I had 8 reports and don't really give a damn. Today drive 140 miles made 64$ ,bull...sh..it. ,I have to get a real 
Job


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> Here is a good tip for when you are on the road! Never ignore the GPS directions, I did so last night and the pax instantly started complaining how the trip was going to cost 25 dollars more! In reality is would have cost him $0.80 more because it added one minute to the trip but none the less, the ride seemed to turn into a gritty experience, but the pax said not my fault, that is was GPS's fault, pax kept saying I would still get 5 stars. I apologized for the mess up and stayed quiet. The lesson is, never ignore the GPS directions.
> 
> Here is what happened, picked up four pax and one needed to go through a drive thru, which caused me to pass up the original right hand turn that would have taken me to the drop off point. Fast forward: so on the way back from the drive thru, I was heading back to the original street that GPS directed me to, but GPS wanted me to turn left at a new spot, I ignored this request and proceeded to the original turn, the turn I would have used if I was not asked to go through the Drive-thru. Bad idea. it opened the drunken flood gates of an irritated pax. Never ignore the GPS. The only thing that saved me was the fact that I stuck to my ten steps to providing outstanding service, it was because I went above and beyond in the beginning that the pax did not blame me but made sure I would still get a five star, we both blamed GPS, I just rolled with whatever the pax was saying. But if I had not applied the 10 steps then the entire situation would have been my fault and I would have lost my 5 stars. Thank God for the 10 step approach, it wins again.


Your ten steps aren't anything more than just common courtesy with some aux cables sprinkled on top. You can be nice without killing yourself, and you can get tips by being smart. Keep a clean car and a smile, know your town/city, and drive safely. Besides those, most things aren't going to break you from a 5 star review.

I drive nights, pick up drunks, students, and socialites. Age and occupation play into tips more than most other things you mention. Older pax or folks with DUIs on their record will appreciate your service more than a student with a cellphone attached to their hand. Service workers usually tip well, and you get to swap stories. Business people on trips tip nicely too. Uber is random, but you have some control, especially during busy times.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

The 10 pointer don't work. I found out the hard way that there are 1% of clients, who, no matter how nice, polite, respectful & professional ya are, no matter how clean ur vehicle is, no matter how safe of a driver ya are, no matter that ya got ur client to their locale good n safe, still, 1% ya can't satisfy everyone & a few even lie using the feedback & rating system against drivers who want give in to their unreasonable demands, so I sure don't wanna here bout any 10 step method BS after what this 1 client said n did to me. Clients who severly mouyh off to a driver for no reason the way this one did to me for no reason at all should have been banned for life from ever riding in an Uber vehicle ever again & I got the video n audio proof of this horriable woman.

These 1% of clients need to grow up stop being a little whiny babies. They need to have a little respect when they get into a vehicle that belongs and driven by someone else. They need to learn but they can't get their way every second of every day just because they think they're everything because they're paying $2.20 for a ride. They don't own drivers they don't own. They are lucky they get the ride and nice clean well-kept vehicles by polite drivers and not stuck in a dirty filthy Yellow Cab by drivers who don't give a damn who are rude and impolite who don't Supply a charger or anything else paying a huge fan but no for $0.87 a mile you would think they have a little bit of appreciation and respect for the guy behind the wheel instead of being little crybabies. These Riders really need to grow a brain real fast grow a sense of respect for the person driving it or they need to take yellow cab and pay more to abuse the yellow cab driver.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Common courtesy and professional respect for the job, when I use these little tips, they did help, I have stopped driving for Uber right now, as I was leasing a car through Xchange, I was very impressed with the way that Xchange took the car back with no questions asked, I was paying 620 Really impressed with the car but not the High payment so I gave the car back to Xchange. I am in no rush to get back to Uber driving but I would like to, sometime in the future, with a better game plan on the vehicle I would use.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Michael,

This is phenomenal customer service. Everyone must have the mindset *not* to expect or solicit tips. Why make our customers uncomfortable?

Uber on!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Michael,
> 
> This is phenomenal customer service. Everyone must have the mindset *not* to expect or solicit tips. Why make our customers uncomfortable?
> 
> Uber on!


Exactly. I've had new pax a lot in the past couple of weeks and they ask a lot of questions The tip question comes up and I just tell them Yes we are permitted to accept tips, no the app doesn't have a feature to do tipping on the card with the fare. It's completely optional, some people do and some don't. The whole time just keeping it light and letting them know it doesn't matter either way.

Most of them have heard stories from friends about drivers and the whole tipping situation. One was a woman from New York who was asking what I thought of the tipping thing. She brought up how Uber is supposed to be cashless. I told her some people tip, some don't. Some people it's just part of what they do just like the pizza guy or the doorman. yes cashless is the concept, which is why tipping should be an option in the app. It still doesn't mean you have to, but have it available on there if they do. Cashless, convenient, and those who feel inclined will while others can just ignore it. It must have been the right answer. End of the trip she did in fact tip...$20.


----------

